# Trap Shy Predators



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Do any of you think you have problems with trap or set shy animals on your line. When I was just starting to trap the Fur Fish and Game articles on the 3 legged calf killers were my favorite. So I've always wondered if there are animals who won't work sets no matter what you do.

Back in the 70's I would travel Oakland and Livingston counties to trap fox and would trap farms right next to other trappers. Some of them good trappers ( Mark June, Lee Litherland ). They would never complain about dug up or sets not getting worked. Other trappers were always changing traps and set locations.

I would always catch a few fox every year that were missing a few toes so they had been caught before and still came back to work my sets. So my thoughts were If you had a properly bedded trap and the right location you were going to catch the animals.

A few years ago my friend started trapping with me. I would pick the areas we were going to make the sets in and he would pound a couple sets in and so would I. Over the course of the year I caught 6 animals to 1 for him. I couldn't tell any difference in his sets from mine. 

When making my sets I kneel on the ground and wear cotton gloves as I don't worry about scent like I used to. Keith even tried wearing rubber gloves and making his sets squatting down. It made no difference in our catch rates. The only thing I can think of is I did a better job of using the wind and cutting his sets off. 


Griffondog


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I recall the subject of one person catching and the other not being discussed at a trappers meeting. 

What does the one catch friend do on running traps-look from a distance or is he a putterer. If he putters around the set on every round that could be a (the) difference.


----------



## s&a smolen (Feb 20, 2005)

When you have a large population of predators they will work set's more aggressively. (natural competition) Smaller Population's they tend to be more shy and learn to avoide a bad experience faster.I have trapped Fox & Coyote that got brave one too many times.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

After years of running traplines and a few years doing ADC work, I have come to a conclusion about animals. Animals are no different than people. Each species runs the complete gambit of unsuspicious to very suspicious and plain ole dumb to smart individuals within a species.

I don't like to miss a target animal. So I make each set to catch the suspicious and smart individuals. If I can make a set that follows a couple of precautions, that may pull that suspicious critter, I will take the time as long as those precautions don't have time constraints that out weigh their productiveness.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

> Animals are no different than people. Each species runs the complete gambit of unsuspicious to very suspicious and plain ole dumb to smart individuals within a species.


 *ABSOLUTELY!!!* 

If a person ever gets a chance to really observe specific and identifiable animals day-in/day-out in the wild or even in your backyard, I'll bet you'll agree with the statement as well. It's yet another lesson in understanding "WHY" rather then just knowing "HOW".


----------



## s&a smolen (Feb 20, 2005)

I observe animals every day all year .And I Would say animals are creatures of habit. Most! will do the same thing.I don't think they think or react like people.Even if there dispostion ain't the same.If you have large animal numbers you can catch a lot of animals.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

S&A

I agree with you that they are just creatures of habit. Figure out there habits and your going to catch most animals sooner or later. My dog is a perfect example of it. She has been running the line with me for ten years. No matter what she is going to get caught once a year. She knows a trap is there and may sit there 10 days in a row. On the 11th day the set may just smell to good or the wind is just right and she can't stand it.

I think a coyote or fox is the same way sooner or later they can't stand it and are going to work my set. It's my job to make sure the trap is bedded right and the set isn't frozen in. Once I figured out how to keep my sets working in all weather conditions I didn't miss to many animals.

I'm still trying to figure out why two guys trapping next to each other one guy makes most of the catches and the other guy has a hard time. The only thing I can think of is he smells a little different and the animals pick it up.

Griffondog


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

You guys are right. The greatest majority of animals fall into the average group, and they will follow the norm. I am not referring to the average animal. I am referring to those few individuals that make local legends. When I was a teenager trapping a very competitive area (at least 6 other trappers; 2 of the trappers were successful long liners) there was a digger fox that drove every one crazy. I made a special set, and I harvested him the very first night.

I can't tell you how many times I have done ADC jobs in the past and was told 2 or 3 other guys tried unsuccessfully to remove a particular animal. Those individuals have always took special handling to finally close the deal. I don't believe these individuals are necessarily smart as we think of smart, but they were caging and cautious past the average member of their species.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Trapping I have one coyote that has beat me I did everything in the book and even outside the box to catch this one coyote. IT was a black coyote and many people had seen it and I watched work a field once. Everything I did I just could get its foot in a trap or its neck in a snare. All I can say is that coyote had a lot of dumb luck. It seemed like every night he came through a possum would pop up out of no where and plug up the best trap for the wind direction that night. And he could bob and weave through the line of snares like no other coyote I had ever dealt with.

Another animal non trapping related. Last year was my first year **** hunting behind dogs. First night out striked on a ghost ****. It seemed like every time we hit this stand of timber the dog would strike that **** and end up in the creek bottom and the **** would totally lose the dog.

Dave


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

griffondog,

My 50 years of trapping experience has brought me pretty much to the same conclusions about trap shy canines as your.

Giving your set ample time to work and not getting hit with unusual weather conditions are probably the two main factors that need to go in a good trapper's favor, if he is going to bring home his target animal.

Of course, population density is also a factor in terms of the number of target aminals harvested. I also believe that low population numbers does seem to make the animals more cautious. Or, it could just be that our imagination is working overtime and we are still just harvesting the same percentage of the available population.

A lot of my knowledge about canine trapping has come to me from my mentor Wes Grant. Here are are some insights that Wes shared with me:

1. Make your sets as quickily as possible.

2. Keep your hands and boots clean! Neeling in hip boots was the way he made his sets.

3. You can set your trap bare handed, if you like, but first rub some dirt on them first. Using clean cotton gloves is a lot nicer, especially in rainy weather. But don't handle your lure or bait bottles with your cotton gloves. Handling your lure bottles bare handed or with rubber gloves is probably a better idea.

4. Some people do have stronger natural body odor and this can effect their trapping success. Wes told me that once he was taking some type of medicine and his fox catch went way down, until he stopped taking it.

Wes never told me that he ever had a target animal that was too smart to catch. But he did tell me that he was built backward. He said "his feet smelled and his nose ran". As you can see Wes had a good sense of humor, which is truly great attribute, especially if you want to get the most out of your trapping experience. Keep trapping and smiling!!!


----------

